# How do I get my baby back?



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm not sure I understand the situation.

You got him as a gift, offered to buy him, the owner was offended, you returned him to the person who gifted him to you but now you want him back but she wants $ for him? Is that correct?

Why did you have to return him?


----------



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

Horse papers don't count as ownership. It's a third party registration service so that the owner can prove the blood line to future buyers. What does count is a bill of sale and even a verbal agreement. Did you ever pay the $500 that you agreed upon? If so it's your horse not hers.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

> She had asked $500 for him but at the time we didn't have the money, *so she brought him over on Christmas and gave him to me*


Sounds to me like he is yours.

Did you ever have a brand inspection on him?


----------



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

ChitChatChet said:


> Sounds to me like he is yours.
> 
> Did you ever have a brand inspection on him?


Ahh, I didn't read it that way at first. Yes, sounds like the OP was gifted that horse and is the owner.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Without anything on paper (bill of sale), it's all he said she said. Now that the horse has been returned to the original owner, gifted back, then if you want him back I'd say pay for him. You took the horse back to the owner, you didn't ask for any money, and you had no written agreement about his board, vet care or any other provisions. My though is, if you try to go to court you will lose. If you really want him back, offer her the $500 and buy him back WITH his papers this time, and get a bill of sale from her.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

^^^Exactly what Dreamcatcher said, to a tee!


----------



## Arboblast (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I gave him back because I was kind of pushed into it by my parents. They didn't understand why I would keep the horse when I had gotten another one. We never said anything about paying for the horse when she gave him to me on Christmas. She even said that she had given him to me. Oh well, I've already given him back so I guess now I'm stuck with whatever she decides to torture me with. The problem is I don't have the money to buy him after just purchasing my new horse. I never offered to buy him because I felt that I already owned him.


----------



## JohnWayne (Mar 26, 2013)

If he was gifted to you, he was yours with or with out a bill of sale. You owned him for 3 years. The costs for care and keeping of him for those 3 years was your responsibility because the horse belonged to you. Whoever told you you could make her pay for that is wrong. 

You gave the horse back to the original owner (sounds like maybe under pressure from your parents), the horse now belongs to her, unfortunately. 

The only way to get him back is to offer to buy him, for whatever price she feels he is currently worth. If you buy him back be sure to get a signed bill of sale! If you can't buy him back, I would cut all ties with the woman, grieve the fact that you no longer have him, move on with your life and enjoy your new horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'd be pretty offended if I gave someone a horse because they couldn't afford it, then they went out and BOUGHT a different horse and returned the one I'd given. 

This story just isn't adding up.

Honestly it sounds like you (or your parents) threw her gift back in her face, and now your talking her down because you feel you're better with horses than she is. To me it sounds like she insists on respect and you treated him more like a pet.

Horses are not pets.

Like it or not, you have him back. Either pay the full price or move on and enjoy your new horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arboblast (Feb 5, 2015)

I did not throw the gift back in her face. She insinuated that I was not good enough to fully own him. I thought he was a gift and at first that's what she made me feel, but when I wanted his papers so I could move on to other things like registered shows she acted as if I had no right to her horse. I never treated him like a pet! I have ridden him for 3 years and she has never even sat on his back more than two times and she had him for over 6 years when I started riding him. I do not talk down people, my mother taught me better than that. I am concerned about him being back with her because she never did anything with him. I am fully aware that horses are not pets. I have never treated a horse that I ride like a pet. I am giving the facts and was looking for help. I bought another horse because I didn't want to be stuck with a horse that I thought was mine but could be taken away from me at any point of time. I intended that my new horse would be a project but was pushed by my parents to send my other horse back. I was not trying to be rude so please extend the same courtesy.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Arboblast said:


> I was not trying to be rude so please extend the same courtesy.


neither was anyone else...


----------



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

Arboblast said:


> I did not throw the gift back in her face. She insinuated that I was not good enough to fully own him. I thought he was a gift and at first that's what she made me feel, but when I wanted his papers so I could move on to other things like registered shows she acted as if I had no right to her horse. I never treated him like a pet! I have ridden him for 3 years and she has never even sat on his back more than two times and she had him for over 6 years when I started riding him. I do not talk down people, my mother taught me better than that. I am concerned about him being back with her because she never did anything with him. I am fully aware that horses are not pets. I have never treated a horse that I ride like a pet. I am giving the facts and was looking for help. I bought another horse because I didn't want to be stuck with a horse that I thought was mine but could be taken away from me at any point of time. I intended that my new horse would be a project but was pushed by my parents to send my other horse back. I was not trying to be rude so please extend the same courtesy.


You can still ride them like you mean business and love them like a pet at the same time. It's too bad your parents gave in like that but I think you did as much as you can do so you can't blame yourself. Hopefully your new horse is everything and more.


----------



## turnandburn1 (Nov 21, 2014)

If you bought the new horse so you would have something else to ride if she took "her" horse back, then why are you still wanting him back? Isn't that the whole reason you bought this new horse?


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

This story makes zero sence.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Regardless of how the situation was and what happened you don't have many choices now. 

As he is in her possession and you have no proof of ownership the situation is that you will have to purchase the horse from the current owner if you want him, or move on. If you are serious about purchasing offer her cash and to pick the horse up that day. If offered cash and a quick sale people often become quite negotiable. 

As you have no agreement that she was to pay past costs, and at no stage during the three years did you ask for costs, or formally demand then it's not going to be possible to claim this. Even if you still had the horse, usually when claiming the horse in exchange for costs you sell the horse in order to recoup them, returning the excess to the owner. But this isn't even valid because for all intents and purposes it was your horse, being used by you. Either owned by you, or informally leased, which still makes you liable for it's costs.


----------

